# Building a Grow Shed...



## sunyataji (Apr 14, 2007)

Greetings Experienced Indoor Growers, 
If you were building a dream grow shed (using sunlight roof panels) what features and layout would you design? 

I'm going to be building a grow shed and would like some suggestions on design/layout features and improvements to make this custom build project maximize easeful year-round operation.  

I'd like to accommodate a 10' x 12' grow room space, clone and dry room area of equal or less size.  The grow room side will have clear sunlight panels.  I want to accommodate ventillation, lighting (for winter months cycle), hydration, etc.  

I'm a first time indoor grower and have some advice help from very-busy-friends. However, I'd love to find an experienced indoor grower who would like to consult on the design and layout of this shed.  

Anyone know of any HT or CC articles/back issues that cover this subject? 

Thanks for your help, 
Peace, 
Sunyata


----------



## Bubby (Apr 14, 2007)

This sounds like a fun project, I'll look around for some detailed guides (even if only for my own interest), but I'd love to see what others come up with. 
I may just sketch you the design that McGill University uses for it's solariums, they're self-automated as far as heat and air ventilation goes (side panels automatically open to let cooler air in), and they've got supplemental lighting for overcast/shorter days (which may also be self-automated with some light sensors).

Have you decided what type of growing system you'll be using?


----------



## sunyataji (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Bubby, I'm looking forward to it.  I'm now looking at geodesic domes for the structure.  I'm also interested in learning about the various support systems too... 
Peace, 
Sunyata


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 16, 2007)

Since it will be outside your house, that means people can snoop around and check it out. Just make sure they can't actually see into the thing. Police in helecopters do investigate backyard greenhouses. They don't need a warrant if they can openly see it. And you have to worry about kids and stuff breaking in to steal your crop. Make it as low profile as possible. Afterall, it's going to be sitting outside your house in the open.


----------



## oolashi (Sep 16, 2011)

Dude, everything about your post suggests that you are setting yourself up to get busted.  

translucent panels????  WHY??? So the neighbors know you are growing?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2011)

I grow in a SHed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL--this thread is 3-1/2 years old.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2011)

:stoned:


I still grow in a shed


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 16, 2011)

:doh:  so how did it work out? Did he get busted or robbed?


----------



## Sol (Sep 16, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :stoned:
> 
> 
> I still grow in a shed



:rofl: :rofl:  Too Funny -   With you  not at you:rofl: :rofl:


----------

